# Tipo de configuracion?



## Mslbrll (Nov 26, 2011)

No se mucho de parlantes//bafles, tengo el ampli de ejtagle funcionando a 100w (o menos), estuve averiguando bafles armados y no bajan de 300 pesos, asique em decidi a armar los bafles yo,

Estuve viendo y queria armarme una torre de de 3 o 2 vias con parlantes de 6.5¨, pero me surgue una duda, que seria mejor, 3 vias con medias graves y agudos? o 2 vias con un woofer o 2 y 1 tweeter?

Y tambien si alguien armo alguna torre de donde consiguio los planos. Desde ya gracias.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Nov 26, 2011)

Si el amplificador da esos 100Watts los parlante schicos como de 6 pulgadas no van a ser la mejor opción...se pueden quemar...y además van a tener poca amplitud para semejante potencia..lo mínimo diria yo que 10" de graves...otras 8" de medios y tweeter si los que quieras..


----------



## Mslbrll (Nov 26, 2011)

En realidad no creo que llege a 100w estara en 70w aproximadamente, me combiene entonces armar la caja comun y no una torre verdad?


----------



## renanvinicius (Dic 17, 2011)

depende del espacio que dispones te puedes  hacer
- monitor con un 6.5" y tweeter.(no le podras poner el volumen al maximo)
- 3 vias de 10", medios de 6.5"-5" y tweeter.(lo ideal)
- 2.5 vias 2 de 6.5" y tweeter.(algo medio sin gastar mucho)


----------

